# New



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome man! 

And yup, sadly a year for the record books...just not the kind we want. 

This forum definitely makes it a little better, we have an awesome community of die-hard shredders to chat with and help pass the time.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## viper7209 (Dec 25, 2011)

:laugh:lol


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome dude! I also hit up the 7 springs fairly often as well, besides this year with the lack of snow.. However I have to comment on your avatar pic (if that is you) as you look exactly like one of the guys from LMFAO.


----------



## viper7209 (Dec 25, 2011)

def not me i shoulda said that before, its just a pic i found a while back lol


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

viper7209 said:


> def not me i shoulda said that before, its just a pic i found a while back lol


Haha I figured, just had to ask though.


----------

